# Centipede poop?



## greensleeves (Mar 24, 2004)

Okay, so I have tarantulas and I know what tarantula feces look like - really quite agreeable compared to cat poop, lol   - but what does centipede poop look like? Do they crap white like tarantulas? Do you even see it?  :? 

Intensely curious,

Greensleeves


----------



## Nikos (Mar 24, 2004)

it's not like T or scorp poop, it's about 2-3 milimeters long and soft but it dries out quickly.


----------



## Steven (Mar 24, 2004)

i guess it's almost comparable with milipedes poop,.. kinda :?


----------



## danread (Mar 24, 2004)

You really dont notice the poo unless you actually see the pede doing it, something i've only ever seen a couple of times. It really isnt visible in the tank, as it blends straight in with the soil. None of my pede enclosures smell, and i only change the substrate in them about once per year!

Dan.


----------



## J Morningstar (Mar 24, 2004)

Honestly you would almost think they didn't do it at all from what I've noticed. Millipedes on the other hand poop all the time and you can see it rather easily.


----------

